# hi all from sheffield



## bankxi (Apr 17, 2009)

hi im a new user from sheffield im looking to buy a mk audi tt.

thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  When you find the right TT you will need to join here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

yey,another local :mrgreen:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

